

VMware Workstation vs. Sun xVM VirtualBox - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/11/37TC-virtual-workstations_1.html

======
patrickg-zill
Having tested both, right now the ease of use goes to VMware.

VirtualBox, once they fix a few bugs, will win on wider platforms (OSX,
Solaris, Linux, Windows) availability and price (essentially free).

